# how to find your mark from red seal exam



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

Log on to OCOT, then click on the journeyman, then click on the drop-down inside of that. it will tell you your final mark, as well as your marks in each section of the exam.

Congrats man!:thumbsup: I just passed about a month ago. I think the wait to find out was more stressful than the test itself. lol


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations @mrshawnc and @clm .
Nice feeling to write and pass that test. :thumbup1:
P&L


----------



## mrshawnc (Jun 9, 2013)

I figured it out used some old email address for OCOT anyways good ol 78 I'm happy with that !!


----------

